# Pets (Dog) in Marina Square?



## artlogic

Howdy,

I believe pets are not allowed in Marina Square (Reem island) apartments. But I'm sure I've seen dogs being walked around here.

Anyone have dogs, or know if they can be kept "against policy"? eg: on the sly 

Thanks!


----------



## GumbaGumba

Hi

We have pets - dog and cats - and we were advised that dogsare not allowed on Al Reem full stop. 

I would never keep my dog on the sly, not worth the risk of someone complaining. What if they take my dog? Not worth it. On top of that our dog is a black lab so nit small! 

I'd say look somewhere else, nit woryh hiding a pet and make their lives worse. Also that island is quite busy with building work, no a favorable environment for a doggy.

GG


----------



## artlogic

Thanks GG! In the meantime have been in touch with management about it. So we'll see what happens!!

Totally agree would not want to have to get rid of a puppy once I got him home. 

Going with open and honest. Hopefully that will work out


----------



## dzey

in general pets are forbidden in Marina Square - but in reality some people have pets as noone really enforces that policy..


----------



## artlogic

Ok thanks dzey. Good to know. 

Cheers


----------



## AlexDhabi

Problem (as with most rules and laws here) is lack of enforcement.
I live on Al Reem and there is absolutely NOWHERE on the island suitable for walking a dog or even simply letting it do its business. Nation Towers allows small dogs (you have to send a photo) and I think the same applies to Al Bateen Wharf (Marasay). Saadiyat Island and Al Reef seem to be the only areas where having any dog of any size is OK.


----------



## artlogic

Yeah thanks AlexDhabi. 

Had confirmation today from cluster manager that no exceptions will be made to the no pet policy. I believe due to the community nature of the setup of Reem. Different cultures of which some don't like dogs I suppose. 

You can have a fish though!!

So yeah, if you want a fish, go for it


----------



## Mattuk1

Hi Guys, 
I guess that answers my questions regarding our small dog. Myself and my wife will shortly be moving to AD, possibly Al Reem to begin with, and from the look of it initially, a large percentage of properties to rent on Dubizzle Do allow pets? 
She is only a small Shih-Tzu that requires very little exercise, but just noticed Alex`s comment about no-where to walk her on Al Reem, so we are a little confused what to do at the moment regarding location. We have also been looking at Al Reef, which I believe has a large dog community, but initially we wouldn't have transport to travel to downtown AD, so a little unsure?


----------



## artlogic

Mattuk1 said:


> Hi Guys,
> I guess that answers my questions regarding our small dog. Myself and my wife will shortly be moving to AD, possibly Al Reem to begin with, and from the look of it initially, a large percentage of properties to rent on Dubizzle Do allow pets?
> She is only a small Shih-Tzu that requires very little exercise, but just noticed Alex`s comment about no-where to walk her on Al Reem, so we are a little confused what to do at the moment regarding location. We have also been looking at Al Reef, which I believe has a large dog community, but initially we wouldn't have transport to travel to downtown AD, so a little unsure?


Hey Mattuk,
Yes officially dogs are not allowed, but they may make an exception if you are bringing a dog with you. I actually saw a guy in the lift with 2 small dogs the other day - so people obviously have them here.

There is enough area to walk a small dog - there's a good walk around Marina Square at least - I've seen poo there, so sure it's being used for that purpose 

And yes, Al Reef has a great community of dogs. But is 30 min drive to central AD city.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Mattuk1

Thanks Art, That does help, 
as you can Imagine, its a bit of a nightmare at the moment, choosing which area to live, plus areas that are "Dog friendly" ish... etc etc

How is Al Reem in general to live? and would you say its a good place to start? Fiona will be working in the center of AD, so we figured until we get established this would be suitable for us. I hear different opinions (as always I guess) some say its still quite a building site, and others- Beautiful. Thanks again


----------



## dzey

I live in Reem since January and I must say that I haven't seen any better place for an expat in Abu Dhabi.. But it's not dog-friendly - however you can have any animal you want as long as it doesn't leave the flat (ie cat) as noone enforces strict animal policies - but walking your dog out every day will bring attention one day.


----------



## Mattuk1

Thanks dzey, So- It still would be a problem you reckon, even if the apartments we are looking at say "pets allowed"?


----------



## dzey

it's not about flat permission - in general management of Reem Island is not allowing animals


----------



## Mattuk1

Ah ok. Wow. Looks like "Plan b" khalidiya then... Thanks for your advice dzey


----------



## busybee2

you will find that most apartment blocks do not like dogs, just a way of the world here. you will need to look at villas if you have dogs. al reem is still a building site.


----------



## GumbaGumba

Pets, including dogs, are also allowed on Saadiyat.


----------



## Mattuk1

Thanks Gumba, havin a look over there


----------

